# Hymer waste water meter "dead"



## AndrewBingham (Jun 14, 2008)

The waste water meter on my Hymer B544 control panel has suddelny stopped working - it always reads zero (when the switch is pressed).

Any ideas on the problem - or better still the solution?

thanks


Andrew


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Hi Andrew

Have you checked that the connection to the tank sensor is OK? Our N&B does this if the plug to the sensor isn't quite pushed in fully. The sensor connecting plug should be somewhere in the area of the freshwater tank.


----------



## 106916 (Sep 8, 2007)

Our 1999 B584 control panel has been dead since we bought it last year. All the meters don't read - that's fresh & waste water, battery 1 and battery 2. No idea what is wrong - have tried everything. Previous owner used to kick start the panel by putting 12v straight across the meter terminals (a Heath Robinson arrangement he rigged up) and this would make it all work for a little while. Even this no longer has any effect.
Don't fancy spending £200 on new PCB so I live with it and really it does not have much of a practical impact - so far at least. If my batteries start to die I may come unstuck however.
Vidura


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

I have problems with my sensor on an Autotrail. Its a simple float switch which gets clogged up with fatty deposits. Solution, take it out, clean, and all is fine. Its such a pain I never bother anymore.

peedee


----------



## BIGLAD (Oct 8, 2007)

*Waste sensor*

Had same with fresh water,new part £28 from Hymer in preston,(in stock)easy to get at on top of tank under inspection cover.One wire and one connection(push in),the unit has one large plastic nut to hold it in place.
Good luck.


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

Measuring fuel contents (diesel petrol or aviation fuels) are a doddle compared with fresh or waste water.

Water's conductive and dielectric properties vary widely with a slight change in pH, temperature or contaminant but even then it should be possible to detect the difference between water and air, and it is. You just have to take a more sophisticated approach. Most of the systems when sold work and then they stop working altogether or deliver widely inaccurate results. That is down to quality of the manufacture and of the design.

Me I gave up long ago, just let it run out or fill up and then do what is necessary. We carry 6 litres of water in the bottom of the wardrobe that will get us through any crisis.


----------



## wizza (Jun 27, 2008)

Had the same problem with our 544 waste sensor when half or full it would read zero removed the sensor and it was covered in a fatty substance from the waste tank. Just gave it a clean and refitted worked ok since


----------



## AndrewBingham (Jun 14, 2008)

*Where is the tank ?*

Thanks everyone.

Where is the Waste water tank in a Hymer B544? Or more precisely - how do I access the "faulty" sensor?

Andrew


----------



## carol (May 9, 2005)

AndrewBingham said:


> The waste water meter on my Hymer B544 control panel has suddelny stopped working - it always reads zero (when the switch is pressed).
> 
> Any ideas on the problem - or better still the solution?
> 
> ...


Andrew, do you want the good news, or the bad news?

Whilst down in France in 2005 or 6, ours stopped working, we weren't far from the Hymer dealers in Bordeaux - so called in and asked them to look, we had to have a new panel - now I can't tell you cost as I sold in last year, and all the receipts etc., went with the van, but it was around €150 with fitting I think..... like everything else on Hymer - not cheap, but I expect it was cheaper than UK.... we were lucky they had a part there. no waiting.

Carol


----------



## wizza (Jun 27, 2008)

My 544 is a 1997 so might not be the same, in the wardrobe i have small shelves in front of the truma heater 4 i think, the bottom shelf lifts up and the sensor is in there at floor level
unplug then unscrew


----------



## AndrewBingham (Jun 14, 2008)

*No fool like a bold fool*

I applied some Aqunatic logic to the problem (as in The Name of the Rose)

Q When would a meter show no water in the tank?
A When the tank has no water in it.

Q How can a tank being filled with water (e.g. from showering) have no water in it?
A The water is removed as fast as it enters the tank

Q How can the water be quickly removed from the tank?
A By leaving the drain tap open last time you emptied the tank ....

Oops !!

thanks for all the replies

Andrew


----------



## 109017 (Jan 4, 2008)

Not quite sure from your last posting whether there is still a problem or not ... but in case there is, I have had some recent experience of a meter giving no reading one day and then correct readings on other days ...

I simply flushed out the grey water tank by taking a hose into the compartment access through the floor - and used my finger over the end to spray the sensor etcetera .... and this has cured the problem to date ... I suspect it was a deposit of fats and grease etcetera.


----------



## AndrewBingham (Jun 14, 2008)

*First define your problem...*

I should have been clearer.

The problem was not a fauly meter. The problem was that there was no water in the tank for the meter to measure even after i showered, washed up etc.

Why was there no water in the tank? Because I left the drain tap open by mistake.

Doh

Andrew


----------



## 106916 (Sep 8, 2007)

*Re: First define your problem...*



AndrewBingham said:


> I should have been clearer.
> 
> The problem was not a fauly meter. The problem was that there was no water in the tank for the meter to measure even after i showered, washed up etc.
> 
> ...


Hi Andrew, you are a divi but a nice honest one :lol:


----------



## AndrewBingham (Jun 14, 2008)

*Hymer B544 gunged up gray water gauge*

Months after my first posting the grey water gauge stuck on 3/4 (although it would also go to full)

The meter is indeed accessible from the bottom shelf in the wardrobe.
It has a blue cap with a cable attached using a click together connector.

It was knuckle-bashingly difficult to unscrew the cap - disconnecting the cable first helps a little.

The meter has 5 rods - 4 get progressively longer presumably for 1/4 etc. The longest rod has an identical looking partner. No idea why.

The rods were THOROUGHLY gunged - I mean THOROUGHLY!!!

Cleaned, screwed cap back in place (WD40 on threads to make it easier) and reconnected. Works fine. Phew.

Thanks to all the previous posters.

Andrew


----------



## Whitevan (Nov 4, 2012)

*Battery/water meter*

I have this same problem on a Hymer S520 which I have just purchased - the meter reads zero for battery, fresh and waste water levels. I took the panel out and found that the meter itself is not working. Would anyone know if it is possible to obtain a replacement meter without having to buy the whole panel.
Thanks.


----------

